# Am I just evil....



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

When these guys showed up in my front yard this morning and I looked at my dogs and said, "Guess who's having goose for dinner?!" Okay, I didn't really do it but I DID give it some serious thought.... :heh:


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Aww Canadian geese!!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I would have.. LOL. I live in Canada and in the summer they are EVERYWHERE... I'd love to get a hunting lisence for them but I doubt you could in the city.. :heh:


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I just immigrated to california from canada..and we have one of them in the park here..I think he stayed so I wouldnt be homesick. lol


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

find out where they go at night... find where they sleep... and pounce under the cover of darkness!! muahahaha!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

There's a lake across the street from me so I won't have to go far. I see them everywhere but oddly never in my yard. Maybe they know what my dogs eat.....


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

find a hunter proficient with a bow


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It's becoming a habit with all of us. We are being inundated with box turtles lately and this morning when one was walking across my yard, my first thought was .."Can dogs eat box turtles?". I actually decided that maybe Shade could go ahead and sniff it. But then I wasn't sure if they bite. I know that snapping turtles do.

Seriously...... can dogs eat box turtles? They are everywhere here lately!!! I'll trade you turtles for geese!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

There's a flock living somewhere close to my house. Their poop is everywhere!!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

It's hard not to see everything as a potential doggie meal now! One of my FB friends posted a beautiful picture of a deer this morning and all I could think was VENISON! So bad.....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Those geese are like rats around here, and just about as pesky.

I found out that there are actually two kinds of those geese that look alike - one migrates and the other doesn't. I drive by a pond that must have at least 100 of them. 

I haven't thought of feeding them to the dogs, but it seems like they might be useful if I could.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Aww..you just ruined my illusions of the geese staying to make me feel at home


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> When these guys showed up in my front yard this morning and I looked at my dogs and said, "Guess who's having goose for dinner?!" Okay, I didn't really do it but I DID give it some serious thought.... :heh:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993


Abi and I did that all day at the zoo. And yes, I have considered trying to catch some of the endless amount of Canada geese that live in our neighborhood too... I might get in trouble for it though. Hahaha.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

.... that's all I have to say about THAT.... LOL


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> View attachment 4006
> 
> 
> .... that's all I have to say about THAT.... LOL


Stone cold killas.....


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Donna Little said:


> Stone cold killas.....


Just remember, raw feeding turns the DOGS into blood thirsty beasts :wink:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Just remember, raw feeding turns the DOGS into blood thirsty beasts :wink:


As well as their owners....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

No popping heads off here, I don't think I could do that.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> No popping heads off here, I don't think I could do that.


I think that would be a little much for me too. I bought some chicken necks yesterday and one had a head still attached. It totally grossed me out. Way more than I thought something like that would. 
I was splitting a 40 lb box with a friend and she left the necks at my house and will be picking her half up in the morning. I put the head in her bag. I like to share.....:wink:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I think that would be a little much for me too. I bought some chicken necks yesterday and one had a head still attached. It totally grossed me out. Way more than I thought something like that would.
> I was splitting a 40 lb box with a friend and she left the necks at my house and will be picking her half up in the morning. I put the head in her bag. I like to share.....:wink:


Hmmm, just occurred to me; maybe I am evil.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I know what you mean. I see roadkill (deer mainly) on the side of the road and wonder how fresh it is and if I could snag it for my pups lol.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

And I thought I was the only one that did this LOL... :shocked:

I see geese, squirrels, any small or medium sized critter really, and think hmmm...I would love to let Aspen off leash!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It must be be beautiful to see them wandering around the yard.
The geese that is!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> No popping heads off here, I don't think I could do that.


You'd have to dress them in cute little outfits to match the dog! Then they'd be pets for life!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

chowder said:


> It's becoming a habit with all of us. We are being inundated with box turtles lately and this morning when one was walking across my yard, my first thought was .."Can dogs eat box turtles?". I actually decided that maybe Shade could go ahead and sniff it. But then I wasn't sure if they bite. I know that snapping turtles do.
> 
> Seriously...... can dogs eat box turtles? They are everywhere here lately!!! I'll trade you turtles for geese!


Box turtles DO bite...any turtle will bite!LOL (Believe me I still have scars on my toes from my sister's longest living BT thinking my black painted toe nails where something to munch on!LOL)

And sure....I mean...Turtle is NUMMMMY...Im sure dogs would love it too!:wink:
(Everyone smart KNOWS not to mention dogs eating turtles around me and my sister......as Beau, when he was a baby, got a hold of my sister's BT at the time and all we found was an empty, chewed up shell...and a VERY fully puppy!!:frown: :wink: )


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> It must be be beautiful to see them wandering around the yard.
> The geese that is!


It is... until they won't let you pass through the flock of 40 birds sitting on the waterfront path and several of them hiss and charge... They aren't small birds either! The only time we don't have a problem with the geese not letting us through is when we have Buck with us. They could all come running at him and he would meet them in the middle. That pup has NO fear... I thought there were supposed to be 2 major fear stages... Haha. He bawls at them the whole way through the flock and not one will give us any trouble. I love my pup.

And then there's the fact that they leave green dog sized turds all over the place...

I think they are beautiful, but they can be major pests.


----------

